

Startup Interview with SaaS CEO about customer onboarding - sandeep45

Check out this interview of startup CEO, Jordan Boesch @7shifts.  He talks about customer onboarding, user feedback, and customer retention: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.listenloop.com&#x2F;customer-onboarding-best-practices-with-jordan-boesch<p>Watch the full video or skim the audio transcription about customer onboarding in this post.<p>Here’s a quick recap:
– Jordan took us back several years to explain how he built 7shifts as a side-project until it grew to sustain his full-time attention.<p>– Jordan discussed how he acquired and trained users in the early days without a customer onboarding checklist.<p>– Jordan mentioned his customer onboarding best practices, like sending behavior-based emails and soliciting user feedback within his SaaS application.
======
jayfk
Great watch, but why is this on ask HN?

~~~
logn
Ask is the default page for any posts without a URL.

